# 2016 Central Zone Shoot by TBG



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2016)

Ya'll please make plans to attend the CZ shoot on February 20.

The course will be all set and be ready to go by 8:00 am in the morning. 

Hatchett Bow Dan will be cooking lunch including a big old pot of beanie weenies, plus hamburgers, hot dogs and chips.

I have made a flyer will all of the information. If you have any questions, please feel free to post them here, send a pm, or get in touch with any of TBG's officers.

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 28, 2016)

I got plans to be there. Hope to see some of ya`ll.RC


----------



## dpoole (Jan 28, 2016)

robert carter said:


> I got plans to be there. Hope to see some of ya`ll.RC



Some of us will be there for sure.looking forward to  seeing  you  again and that NEW BOW.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 29, 2016)

Trying to get Apex(Marty) to come w me. He is coming to SGTP w me on the 13 th.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 29, 2016)

This is always a good one. Can't wait!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 29, 2016)

Tell Marty I said to come!   It is always a good shoot!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jan 31, 2016)

The course is set and its a good one. A little bit of everything with shots close and far, open and brushy, big targets and small. We had to test shoot it a little bit. Ya'll make plans to come!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 2, 2016)

got just a few more! from Saturday's group. Looks to be an excellent course once again. If you haven't ever had a chance to come shoot with us, then make plans to be here!!!! Best fun with great folks you will ever have! Bring the kids and Missus and whole family!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2016)

Gonna be big fun for sure


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like a trash shoot for sure.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 3, 2016)

Gonna try and make it, gotta take a day off work.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 3, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Looks like a trash shoot for sure.



Not too bad, but a few are a bit brushy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 3, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Looks like a trash shoot for sure.





Todd Cook said:


> Not too bad, but a few are a bit brushy.



Ya'll do know Dan will probably move the stakes before the shoot, don't cha?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 3, 2016)

Always a great time.  We plan to be there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Looks like a trash shoot for sure.



Not too bad.

A good mixture of set ups; open, short, long and some with a little cover. 25 targets set along a trail we have not used in several years.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 4, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> A good mixture of set ups; open, short, long and some with a little cover. 25 targets set along a trail we have not used in several years.



Oh yeah, I forgot about THAT target. or I may have blocked it out.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 4, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about THAT target. or I may have blocked it out.



Hard to take a picture of a target you cant see


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 4, 2016)

Someone must need some arrows.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Hard to take a picture of a target you cant see



Big Liz-ard
It can be 20 ringed.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 4, 2016)

dpoole said:


> Hard to take a picture of a target you cant see





Jake Allen said:


> Big Liz-ard
> It can be 20 ringed.



...or not


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 4, 2016)

Need to bring some pruning shears.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 4, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Need to bring some pruning shears.



Tommi's got some but Dan says they're illegal. I have no comment.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 10, 2016)

Coming up quick!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2016)

I suggest we throw down a trading blanket while were there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> Tommi's got some but Dan says they're illegal. I have no comment.



I am pretty much like Carleen....I ignore what Dan says!  but what you see is what you get....I have to work that weekend...have a Blast!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 10, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I suggest we throw down a trading blanket while were there.



Bring 'em. There is always a few bows there for sale.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 15, 2016)

This sat    get ready


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 15, 2016)

dpoole said:


> This sat    get ready



Yessir, gettin close. Looks like good weather too.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2016)

The extended Weather Forecast looks mighty good. I hope you all are planning to come and shoot this Saturday.
We have a good course set and ready!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 17, 2016)

Chainsaw ready to go.No No:


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 17, 2016)

Sounds like a grand time.  It's a shame I can't make most of the scheduled shoots to do work.....Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 18, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> Sounds like a grand time.  It's a shame I can't make most of the scheduled shoots to do work.....Y'all have fun and be safe.



Dadnabbit, was hoping I would see you again.

Looking forward to this shoot and traveling down with three fine friends.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2016)

See all ya'll in the am.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 20, 2016)

I hope y'all are having  grand time.  I may make the TRAILS shoot tomorrow if anyone is going. Al, we will cross paths again I am sure.  I am always up for a hunt, bowfishing, etc....get n touch with me.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 21, 2016)

Great turnout on a beautiful day for foam killin'. Shot until dark and enjoyed every minute of it.
Thanks to everyone involved, and a special tip of the hat to our host, Mrs. Bobbie and Chuck.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 21, 2016)

We had a really good day. Had about 70 shooters yesterday, and I didn't see a frown in the bunch. The course was a good test, with a little bit of everything. We had a hog in a privet thicket, a wolverine behind a tree, a javelina real close and an elk real far. And 20 other interesting targets.

Thanks to Chuck and Bobbie Evans for letting us use their lovely farm. Thanks to Jeff Hampton, Dan Beckwith, Donnie Poole and others who worked hard to put this event together. And thanks to all who attended; Your support is what keeps this club going.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 21, 2016)

It was my first time down at the TBG Central Zone shoot.  I have to say it was a great time!  Many thanks to the Evans Family for having a great event!  Thanks to everyone who put the shoot together and like always, it was good to see some friends again. 

My favorite shot was the gator through the cedar tree, and the bear in the tire.  It would be great to see those trail camera pics down by the deer feeder.  See you all at the Statey.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who made it happen, Will and I had a great time!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 21, 2016)

I would've been there If I hadn't been so sick.&#55357;&#56887;


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks to the people who worked to get things set up and moving for this shoot. It takes several humans to make these things go and it is never a one man show. Dan as the SZ Rep is responsible for most of the heavy lifting and likely all of the food. Thank you Dan. Jeff is the registration guy and keeps that function working well among other duties. Thank you Jeff. Todd, as our TBG President, was there to lend his leadership to the overall effort. Thank you Todd. Lots of work happens behind the scenes and there are volunteers (non-officers) who also work to make these events possible. Thank you to those folks as well. And finally, thank you Chuck and Bobbi for opening your ground to us once again so that we can all enjoy a fine day.

And, for what it's worth, the most challenging shot on the course was #1. Alert turkey, quartering away and a fair distance. Good one!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 22, 2016)

dutchman said:


> And, for what it's worth, the most challenging shot on the course was #1. Alert turkey, quartering away and a fair distance. Good one!



I think that particular turkey had a shield, seeing how I saw a few arrows deflect off of it, yielding no penetration.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I think that particular turkey had a shield, seeing how I saw a few arrows deflect off of it, yeilding no penetration.



It was a tough one to start a course with. Very realistic. Quartering away made it extra tough. I missed it on my first trip through...and I'm not ashamed to say so.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for a great shoot! Had a good time and I tried to cut down that tree in front of the wolverine...I know I hit it twice!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 22, 2016)

Everything Gene  had to say goes for me too!  Well said sir. and while I'm at it thank you too for NGT and everyone else who helps put these shoots together.  Karin and I had a really fine time.  It is just so good to fellowship with othe archers and good fiends!  We are blessed!


----------



## Lady Frost (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome course, loved it-especially when Dan gave us the challenges at the end of the day.  That was my favorite part.  Thank you Chuck and Bobbie for having us!!  Thank you everyone involved, these shoots are something I look forward to every month!!


----------

